# Has anyone Plasti-Dipped their stock rims?



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

First time:










Second time:










Dipping works great, until a tire shop dismounts a tire. That is the main reason I had to dip a second time. That and I was excited to try the metalizer.


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> First time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow looks great! I figured there would be a few ppl done this on the site. Did you use the clear coat they make?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

WFcruze2013 said:


> I have used Plasti-Dip on my front/back bumpers, front/back emblems, and trunk chrome. Just wondering if anyone has used it on their rims and what the outcome was. Post a pick if you have one!


I did mine as well, Like Danny said it's a pain getting tires replaced because they do tear the plasti dip up pretty good and you'll need to respray.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

I dipped my stock wheels matte black and they turned out good. My car's paint color is "tungsten". I removed it since, going to do it again soon because I have a couple gallons in my basement ready for spring time.


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I did mine as well, Like Danny said it's a pain getting tires replaced because they do tear the plasti dip up pretty good and you'll need to respray.


Haha there is not much you haven't done!!! Why didn't you clear coat it?


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mitchell said:


> I dipped my stock wheels matte black and they turned out good. My car's paint color is "tungsten". I removed it since, going to do it again soon because I have a couple gallons in my basement ready for spring time.


Gallons! Haha I hear ya, you gonna dip your car?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

WFcruze2013 said:


> Wow looks great! I figured there would be a few ppl done this on the site. Did you use the clear coat they make?





WFcruze2013 said:


> Haha there is not much you haven't done!!! Why didn't you clear coat it?


I think you might be a little confused about the Plastidip Glossifier. The Glossifier is exactly that, it's a dip that makes your surface look slightly glossy. It does not add much in the way of protection, and certainly will not protect your rim in the event of any metal/metal contact.

Remember, plastidip is a temporary coating, and all versions of it are meant to be removable. 

And don't even think of using a regular enamel clear coat on Plastidip. If you really want to clear coat a wheel, just use dupli-color wheel paint instead. You'll be much happier!


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I think you might be a little confused about the Plastidip Glossifier. The Glossifier is exactly that, it's a dip that makes your surface look slightly glossy. It does not add much in the way of protection, and certainly will not protect your rim in the event of any metal/metal contact.
> 
> Remember, plastidip is a temporary coating, and all versions of it are meant to be removable.
> 
> And don't even think of using a regular enamel clear coat on Plastidip. If you really want to clear coat a wheel, just use dupli-color wheel paint instead. You'll be much happier!


Well thanks for the info I didnt kno that. How you prepare your rim for Dupli-Color? You still have to sand them?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

1) Wash the wheels - use something like windex.
2) Use Automotive grade acetone and wipe down the wheels
3) Wet sand the wheel with 600 or 800 grit. You don't have to take down the finish, just dull it.
4) Acetone again

Optional steps
5) Spray 2-3 coats self-etching primer. Let dry to cure.
6) wet sand wheels again
7) Clean again with Acetone.

8) Mask wheel - Index cards work great!:









9) minimum 3 coats base coat, 3 coats clear coat.

Painting enamel is a tad different than dip. Enamel is MUCH less forgiving, and any mess ups will show through loud and clear. However, enamel painted wheels are more durable, and you can send them through a tire machine without fear.


----------



## MannyCruze (Aug 14, 2012)

I did it back in Aug 2012 like a month after getting my Cruze and re-did it with the tire off when I changed tires recently.... 

The prep, I used a deck of cards, and some shop wipes.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought a set of oem 16" for my winter tires. I dipped those as they had some curb rash. I've left my 18" LTZ wheels stock though.


----------

